# what to buy 18-200mm vs 18-55mm+55-200mm?



## pokopelo (Apr 28, 2009)

hello, I am looking at buying a zoom lens, I currently have the Nikon D60 kit 18-55 VR, and I am unsure if the $ difference is worth, since I can get the 55-200 VR at about $150 excellent used condition and the 18-200 at about $450 so at $300 difference (and with the dollar parity at $14 MXN = $1USD)... I don't know if it is really worth.

so far and as i've been reading the greatest advantage is not having to swap the lens and miss a shot, but i'm thinking that depending on what i'm shooting i'll know whether or not i need the 200mm zoom, so i normally would not need to be swapping lenses often... specially outdoors with all the dust...

what is your experience with this? what do you recommend?

many thanks...


----------



## Sherman Banks (Apr 28, 2009)

Where are you finding the 18-200 for $450?  Cheapest I've seen has been around $550, more around $600.  I'd go for that, the optics are good and it saves you from always having to swap lenses.  I have the 18-55 and the 55-200 and while I really like them both, it's a pain swapping back and forth to change your focal lengths, not to mention the additional dust your letting into your body by doing so.  It's forced me to just take one or the other out and lately it's been the 55-200.


----------



## itznfb (Apr 28, 2009)

i don't like the 18-200mm at all. very poor IQ in my experience compared to the 18-55mm/55-200mm.

i generally cary a D50 with the 18-55mm VR and a D90 with the 55-200mm VR. i use the 55-200mm for most of my shooting.


----------



## pokopelo (Apr 28, 2009)

Sherman Banks said:


> Where are you finding the 18-200 for $450? Cheapest I've seen has been around $550, more around $600.


 
it is the sigma not the nikon ... i would like the nikon but don't have the money :er:


----------



## ANDS! (Apr 28, 2009)

The IQ on the 18-200 (from all companies) is great when you consider what its supposed to do as well as looking at HOW to control its weaknesses.  Personally, I would opt for an all-in-one lens, supplemented by a few primes, instead of two lower ends lenses with a low resale value.


----------



## pokopelo (Apr 28, 2009)

the more I read, the more confused I get... you find reviews of all kinds, pros and cons on each lens, will need to hear some more of you all to make my final call... i'm still leaning over the 55-200 but mainly driven by the cash... or lack of LOL ...


----------



## itznfb (Apr 28, 2009)

is the convenience of having a single lens worth $300?


----------



## dcclark (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought my _Nikon_ 18-200 VR to replace by 18-55 and 55-200 combo. I have never looked back -- the additional convenience is amazing, and the quality is equal or better. But, I value convenience above almost everything: I'm out in very unpleasant weather/terrain situations almost all of the time that I use my camera, and not having to change lenses or carry a camera bag is a huge blessing. But, that may not be what matters to _you_, especially if you go with  the lower IQ sigma.


----------



## Jose Cuervo (Apr 29, 2009)

i have the 18-55/55-200 combo right now and i tend to use the 55-200 more for the extra zoom.  it just fits better with the environment that i've been shooting in lately such as bbq's, church and other misc gatherings.  not only that, but i like to take candid shots, and getting right up in someones face to take a shot ruins that most of the time.  so i like to keep some distance.

the only time i switch to the 18-55 is when i'm in a small room that requires a wider angle.

personally, i think i would be much happier if i had the 18-105 that came with the D90 kit.  having that combo would probably give me the same flexibility with a little less chance of having to switch lenses.  having 1 lens instead of 2 isn't important to me as i don't see myself switching lenses too much.


----------

